# 30G Community



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

Successfully upgraded from a 20G and went all natural, removing any old plastic and unnatural decorations/features.

The tank has a standard black gravel substrate, petrified wood, drift wood, slate and is planted with two chain swords, two amazon swords and two java ferns, as well as two small moss balls and some java moss in the substrate that I'm hoping will eventually carpet.

It houses Red-Eyed Tetras, Rasporas, Cory Cats and Pristella Tetras, as well as a Pleco.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

i like your tank, the rocks around the terracotta pot look really nice as a centerpiece


----------

